# How do you Handle PAX that ask too many questions?



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings 

And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I’m driving so early in the morning.

Hello? Aren’t you in my back seat? Don’t you need a ride this early? 

How do you handle these PAX who are constantly interrogating your personal business?


----------



## ColumbusRides (Nov 10, 2018)

I'm a friendly person and I don't think people are nosy but that they are just trying to have a good ride. Honestly, sometimes I think I say to much personal info... I probably shouldn't say that I work at "x" bank (for my 9 to 5) and that I live in "x" area. I should make up where I work as my day gig and other personal info.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

I would rather have people that talk as too the people glued to thier phone and cant even grunt a greeting


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Are you planning on offering me a real job ? Cause if not, your only allowed 3 questions per trip.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I don't normally get bothered by the questions, Think folks are just being friendly and trying to connect. Small talk.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings
> 
> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.
> 
> ...


Seams like human nature to me.

Those are the questions a rider can ask that sets them up for the sob story that results in a tip.

Of course, if it upsets you that much, maybe this ain't for you?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

If it’s too personal make shit up.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

The lack of interpersonal skills is severly increasing over the years.


----------



## FMLUber (Nov 15, 2017)

Try answering their questions with a question of your own. Steve Carrell did it in 40 Year Old Version and he almost got with Elizabeth Banks.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I like conversation but if someone crosses the line with a too personal of a question I found the perfect response to be "why do you ask"? Sounds simple but usually leaves them speechless. Works with anyone.

Nosy neighbor: I saw a car in your driveway, did you have friends over?
Why do you ask?

Intrusive coworkers: how much did you pay for your jacket?
Why do you ask?

Never fails, they never have an answer for that!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Seamus said:


> ...leaves them speechless...


Awkward silence isn't always ideal...


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

I think that some people are uncomfortable sitting in silence. I would simply say that " I just got off work, so I drive for a few hours before going home. They will ask -- Ohh, where do you work? I just got a 30 minute trip, so it is nowhere in this area. "
People love to talk about their world. Turn the conversation toward them. I would avoid giving any type of specific personal info. 
Since I am female, I am more cautious than a man would be.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Awkward silence isn't always ideal...


Agreed. We are talking about an extreme example of an intrusive question. That response is reserved for when it's way over the line, not normally inquisitive conversation. Re direct the conversation or music for awkward silence.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Intrusive coworkers: how much did you pay for your jacket?
> Why do you ask?


We drive for Uber. Can't afford a jacket.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

I would say keep entertaining so no blade gets near ur neck and veins that early in the morning. Most people are lonely too, listening to radio/TV most the time too, or hate jobs and zone out and dont' interact with others they're not comfortable with; When they hire you the milk the investment.

I think we pick and choose as who asks us questions, so we discriminate a lot in that sense. I would say announcing the need to focus on driving should shut the ones you want no chat business with.

Does Alexa come with preconfigured buttons so it says "yea I agree" or "you're kidding!" or "for pete's sake" and if so you could DJ the whole ride and actually throw out of place lines once a while to get a reaction .. freaking hilarious would be.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

When you answer,Just make up some shi***, and maybe you can get a tip from them.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

Isn’t there a feature in app that lets riders know your deaf and hard of hearing, that would shut them up,


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Do like my wife does...

Tell them to...

Get in...

Sit down..

Shad up...

And HANG ON. 8>O

At least you'll get there in one piece...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

Part of my parole and community service


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Classified said:


> Isn't there a feature in app that lets riders know your deaf and hard of hearing, that would shut them up,


---------------
Yes, but it is set by the office. Recently, they accidentally set my account to show I was deaf. ( not true) Paxs kept getting in the car, talking loud and moving so they were in my view. After three days a man gets in the car and signs me. I looked at him like -- HUH ??? He said , the app says you are deaf.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> Yes, but it is set by the office. Recently, they accidentally set my account to show I was deaf. ( not true) Paxs kept getting in the car, talking loud and moving so they were in my view. After three days a man gets in the car and signs me. I looked at him like -- HUH ??? He said , the app says you are deaf.


The office doesn't do it. You set it in the app. Used to, anyway.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings
> 
> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.
> 
> ...


Just start asking them really personal questions, they'll shut the l up.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings
> 
> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.
> 
> ...


One reason I don't have a Facebook page 
is expectation of privacy
Subsequently 
I'm ASKING the questions !!!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KK2929 said:


> ---------------
> Yes, but it is set by the office. Recently, they accidentally set my account to show I was deaf. ( not true) Paxs kept getting in the car, talking loud and moving so they were in my view. After three days a man gets in the car and signs me. I looked at him like -- HUH ??? He said , the app says you are deaf.


That's funny, Ms. K


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

FiveStarDesires said:


> How do you handle these PAX who are constantly interrogating your personal business?


I had one of these specially installed for that:


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Har!!!! LoL. Love it reg.

Do you have to go to the dealer for one or are there cheaper aftermarket ones available?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> Har!!!! LoL. Love it reg.
> 
> Do you have to go to the dealer for one or are there cheaper aftermarket ones available?


Now we need to revisit the thread "do u let passengers in front seat?"
Most drivers said No.
That means the only thing you're going to eject is your Taco Bell order


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The office doesn't do it. You set it in the app. Used to, anyway.


---- ----------------------
Can you explain where? It is no where in my app in L.A.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Now we need to revisit the thread "do u let passengers in front seat?"
> Most drivers said No.
> That means the only thing you're going to eject is your Taco Bell order


LoL, can see it flying out of the sun roof!


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, can see it flying out of the sun roof!


​......Me too, then landing on the police cruiser windshield behind me










Charges include vandalism of police property with a foreign consumable & extra guacamole​


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

HAR! That's awesome, ULF. 

Made me think of the drinking game. Watch the Blues brothers movie and you have to drink everytime a cop car crashes. 

Last count was 132. But our math is suspect as you can imagine.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What do you mean ?


FiveStarDesires said:


> I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings
> 
> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.
> 
> ...


How many questions are too many ?
Do you have something to hide ?
Are you anti social ?
What do you consider personal business ?
Do questions bother you ?
Why ?

Just tell them the METH keeps you up at night and you drive and consume alcohol to " "Wind Down" . . . .


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ColumbusRides said:


> they are just trying to have a good ride





Danny3xd said:


> folks are just being friendly and trying to connect


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^All of the above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



BigRedDriver said:


> Those are the questions a rider can ask that sets them up for the sob story that results in a tip.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^....and this^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



Rakos said:


> Sit down.. And HANG ON.
> View attachment 283612


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> Now we need to revisit the thread "do u let passengers in front seat?"
> Most drivers said No.
> That means the only thing you're going to eject is your Taco Bell order


--------------------
I don't care where they sit. Just get in the car quickly and don't talk !!!!! LOL !!


----------



## Grunions (May 25, 2018)

ColumbusRides said:


> I'm a friendly person and I don't think people are nosy but that they are just trying to have a good ride. Honestly, sometimes I think I say to much personal info... I probably shouldn't say that I work at "x" bank (for my 9 to 5) and that I live in "x" area. I should make up where I work as my day gig and other personal info.


I purposely alter my personal facts like what town I live in and what I do outside of driving. I refuse to give out those exact details, mostly because it doesn't matter. Most people don't know where the exact part of town is anyway (unless they know the area) but can reference the next larger area. I almost got caught in this as I drove a lady who lives on the block behind me.

Some details can help relate to riders; one conversation was around potty training toddlers.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings
> 
> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.
> 
> ...


This is silly. I'm gonna reply with , you're being over dramatic. They're trying to make converuand probably just awkward at it. Not everyone is well read


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> This is silly. I'm gonna reply with , you're being over dramatic. They're trying to make converuand probably just awkward at it. Not everyone is well read


True, but asking them personal questions in a nice and caring manner will get them to shut up or to stop asking you pesonal questions if thats his goal. Or you can give really short answers.

I know how to talk when I want and i know how to get them to shut up when i'm burned out for the day or not in the mood.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

I usually start asking them personnel questions too only thing is only one of us is telling the truth 
If they ask you a question you are allowed to ask them one too and after awhile you are both satisfied and stop talking.
A lot of riders will just talk because they are nervous.

No requirement to be honest or truthful in your answers and if you don't want to divulge the deepest darkest secrets you know what? You don't have to  You can simply create a story on the fly or if you can't do that just be polite. After all it is the hospitality industry. Expectation of you been hospitable.

But asking personnel questions right back generally works to redirect it and you can do the same thing to them and most don't actually mind but have to have the ability to turn the conversation and have some small talk if they want. It usually half and half. Some talk others don't.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Usually riders w/questions are just curious. I don't mind. 
I stay away from religion, politics no matter what.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings
> 
> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.
> 
> ...


Ask them a question back for each one they ask you, samples, how often do you Uber, hows the service, how much do you typically spend, do you own a car, ect.... you will either have an informative convo or they'll STFU.



reg barclay said:


> I had one of these specially installed for that:


Q was very proud of that mod, and rightly so.


----------



## Panjnyguy (Aug 28, 2018)

Awkward silence what bugs me not asking too many questions


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

KK2929 said:


> ---- ----------------------
> Can you explain where? It is no where in my app in L.A.


Account>>app settings>>accessibility


----------



## Ishurue (Oct 20, 2018)

If your being interogated like that.

PAX concern is how long has this guy been driving for ? since 9 am ? has he been driving for over 14 hours ? is he falling asleep.

If you feel that your being interogated vibe, its usually coming from PAX insecurity, mention things while being honest to eradicate their insecurity, then try to make a short funny story of something you saw while driving, that you would view as PG movie friendly.

PAX : have you been up all night ? are you ok to drive ? you know where your going?
Driver : i woke up 2 hours ago started ubering about hour after that . 
Your heading to "XX"" the GPS wants me to go this way but from my exp that way is heavy traffic at this time, how bout we go down x street instead . 

PAX : you use waze right ?

Driver : sure ................ then take inititive to end the 21 questions game , You see the Knicks, Giants, Yankees, ufc fight last night ?
Even take your stab at a joke, yeah i had to do uber this late, Commissioner gordon says even super heros gotta take a day off, so had my cape dry cleaned, charged me 75 bucks . ( if you get the read they will find it funny, and even pitch it in a mildly sassy gentle funny way )


I have had female PAX ask me if i have a GF, and if i have a big cock . 

as long as they are not saying crap like your an asshole, oh your from nyc well yankees suck etc .

or they keep calling you uber driver even after you reminded them of your name. 


Ive had friends of PAX in my car call me uber driver, im like aye m8 names Ishurue nice to meeta ya .


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ishurue said:


> or they keep calling you uber driver even after you reminded them of your name.


That one is a pet peeve of mine too.

I haven't thought about it much lately, and it doesn't happen very often. I think the next time it happens, I'm going to address the person as "Rider." Or maybe "Passenger."

And they all know our names. It's right there on the phone that they're using.

Christine


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> What do you mean ?
> 
> How many questions are too many ?
> Do you have something to hide ?
> ...


So. Here's the Deal.

From my experience, The People that are asking all these questions are usually NOT TIPPING...

So that upsets me that i'm answering all their questions they ask, and there's no TIP at the end of the tunnel...

Also, We're the Uber Drivers, so the PAX has OODLES of information about Us already...

All we know about them is their name, (Which sometimes is ridiculous or clearly not true...)

So the balance of information is unfair, because not only do they have Way more information about Us than we do from the moment the Trip Starts, but Now on Top of that they ask 20 other small questions AND STILL DON'T TIP.

It just feels patronizing to answer all their questions, because they clearly don't care anything about Me based off the lack of TIP, so If they don't care, Why ask the questions???


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> So the balance of information is unfair,


You're working in a customer service business.

If you don't want to deal with people, do something else.


----------



## FiveStarDesires (Sep 29, 2018)

I Guess I'm just concerned about Protecting my Identity from being STOLEN....

And I feel obligated to answer their questions because if I don't then i'm liable for a bad rating...

And I don't want to LIE to the PAX because i'm an Honest Person.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I don't want to LIE to the PAX because i'm an Honest Person.


I don't lie either. I don't see any point to it.

If a person wants to steal your identity, telling them the section of town you live in isn't going to help much. But I wouldn't tell someone my birthday.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

Classified said:


> Isn't there a feature in app that lets riders know your deaf and hard of hearing, that would shut them up,


My husband would have attested to the statement that I was deaf or hard of hearing. In actuality, most of the time I was just ignoring him. Either way, it could work...


----------



## Dude.Sweet. (Nov 15, 2016)

I like to play games with over inquisitive passengers, basically I make stuff up and see how far I can take it. My favorite is when people ask what I do as a day job, I tell them I design and test urinal cakes. I go on and on about how so many designs fail because the urine splashes back on the knees and thighs. 

Have fun with it. Make up some bs and see where it takes ya.


----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

I tell them my wife had a cancer scare and I'm doing this as a second job to pay medical bills.

Hopefully, they will tip...


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Maybe I'm weird, but I haven't had many people ask questions that were too personal..I agree with others, most people are just trying to make a conversation..I'll ask people where they're from (like on airport pick-ups), what TYPE of company they work for (not necessarily their position, or the name of the company), etc. I'll tell them the city I grew up, my high school (if they're from the area), etc.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I like to make up stories. Tell them some lies about how you are doing this to get out of the house. You make youtube videos for your friend and name some famous youtube person. Or you can make them think that you are on witness protection, just leave subtle hints, be coy with your answers. Never say you are in witness protection, just have fun with them. You just won the lottery, but are waiting on the first check. In the meantime, you are driving to see what mansion you are going to buy when your check comes in. Show them pics on your phone of your lambo in the garage, and your hot wife or girlfriend. You are not on a job interview or a date, you can be full of shit with no consequences. What if they catch you in a lie? Who cares, you are driving them around, passing time.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I don't mind small talk. I can _shoot the_* scheiße with the best of 'em.*

I generally object to very personal questions, such as age, income, net worth, rent/mortgage payment, party affiliation, voter record, sexual orientation, relationship status, religious denomination. I may make exceptions, it really depends on context, and vibe. Beautiful women have a leg up in this area, I cannot deny.

I've had some wanks bluntly ask "Who did you vote for?" I generally reply "That's none of your business" _sotto voce_. They get the automatic 1-star, with a write-up to minimize retaliation.


----------



## Erin C Banning (Jul 3, 2018)

I try to cheerfully answer their questions (sometimes a bit vaguely if it's intrusive) and just ask them the same question right back  if they can take it, then they're off and running talking about themselves, and if they can't take what they're dishing out they tend to cut out the intrusive questioning


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Erin C Banning said:


> I try to cheerfully answer their questions (sometimes a bit vaguely if it's intrusive) and just ask them the same question right back  if they can take it, then they're off and running talking about themselves, and if they can't take what they're dishing out they tend to cut out the intrusive questioning


That's what I do. It's always fun asking them how much money they make at THEIR job.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> net worth, rent/mortgage payment, party affiliation, voter record, sexual orientation, relationship status, religious denomination


I can't ever remember being asked any of those, with the exception if who I voted for for president.

I tell them the truth on that one. That I voted for the Libertarian candidate, Gary Johnson. And that if there was a chance the Republicans wouldn't carry Texas, I knew they were toast anyway. I don't tell them who I would have voted for in that case. I let them infer whatever they want.


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

I usually start making things up. If I get too annoyed I start including details that take a dark or uncomfortable turn. Then we sit in awkward silence for the rest of the ride.


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

I tell them I am not in the "answering questions" business. I'm in the "ignoring questions" business and business is a boomin.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I’ve tried everything but what worked last time was I told guy : You sure ask a lot of questions!
His friends were like o yeah he probably thinks you might be a police .
He stopped asking questions and gave me a $3 tip. Next time I got him as a pax, he gave me $5 tip. Go figure
But usually I do make stuff up. Since I only drive 1 day a week now, I tell them I do it full time since I don’t want them to know my real job. I am also about to hopefully become a border patrol agent ( it takes very very long time to become a federal agent) and so they ask about my accent, where I am from how do I like America . Do I plan to go back? On what visa I came here. One customer got under my skin , I told him I was offered a job as a federal agent with Border Patrol and they don’t hire non citizens,only Americans. He found it very suspicious and that is when I realized I argue with a drunk person. Why?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I usually just try to out talk them because I can ask a lot of questions also. If it's a long ride there's usually a point where they run out of things to talk about especially if we hit stop lights regularly. I've definitely had quite a few pax say that I'm the most energetic or talkative Uber driver they've ever met. I'll raise my voice like it's Friday night in Miami even though it's only Thursday night at the metro station.

If it's a customer I enjoy talking to then we just talk forever and ever because talking passes the time faster than silent hybrid car. Plus makes it easier to longhaul and not have them worry about the route. If they're really into talking to you then you can almost drive forever without them caring.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> How do you handle these PAX who are constantly interrogating your personal business?


I lie.

A lot.

The more personal the question, the bigger and more outrageous the lie.


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Never give out specific personal information, unless you’re a realtor or trying to sell them a service or a product.
Most people are not offended, if you tell them that you like to keep your personal life separate from your Driving Gig.

Have a great prosperous new year!!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Apart from rude passengers.
No one asked me too much questions.
I drive 7am to 2pm


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.


Lol, I've had this.

- What are you doing _out_ so late?
- I'm giving people rides on a ride sharing service
- Oh. Yeah.
- Yeah.


> How do you handle these PAX who are constantly interrogating your personal business?


- Oh.... I never talk about me. How about you? Where do _you_ live?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

warsaw said:


> Never give out specific personal information, unless you're a realtor


Actually, I do hold a real estate sales license in Texas and am a Realtor.

I do a little bit of property management work, but that's about it.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

waiting for walmart to review my app for new job..i am on parole ..it takes time..do you know what i mean....


----------



## AlasKador (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm one of those folks who likes to talk.
I just happen to respond to them, maybe in an annoying way to some.
Most of the time I will use ten words describing something, where one or two words would have been enough.
It seems that it takes forever before I get to the point.
So by the time we get to their destination, I'm probably just halfway answering their second or third question.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Let em talk.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Just to ensure my drive is always safe, I tell pax that ask that I am a self defense instructor.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I wonder what you should say when they ask what your ethnicity is.


----------



## Scott.Sul (Sep 9, 2015)

IR12 said:


> Usually riders w/questions are just curious. I don't mind.
> I stay away from religion, politics no matter what.


I agree.
A lot of people have not had proper coaching regarding personal boundaries or what is acceptable to ask strangers. And personal questions can almost always be answered with generalized answers so as not to insult anyone or make them uncomfortable.

Questions about driving for Uber opens up the opportunity to discuss their rating system (two-way) as well as driver compensation. For those who keep telling pax about all the money they make (without the cost factor)... don't complain when there are too many ants in your areas.

If I sense they have any interest in becoming part of the ant colony, I provide them with the truth and always advise them to check out online Uber forums to get the opinions of other drivers... especially if their comments suggest they would be required to make some kind of investment to begin driving.


----------



## UberTantrum (Nov 18, 2018)

BigRedDriver said:


> Seams like human nature to me.
> 
> Those are the questions a rider can ask that sets them up for the sob story that results in a tip.
> 
> Of course, if it upsets you that much, maybe this ain't for you?


Facts


----------



## Bob fox (May 18, 2016)

I generally out question them. I love people. Rainbow heart level: # spongebob glitter hands status


----------



## Jack Marrero (Oct 24, 2015)

I like to talk, so I don't care. Trips goes faster chatting.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I found the perfect response to be "why do you ask"?


The version I use is a bit more challenging, "Why would you need to know?"

But much gentler than many years ago when I would respond with, "When was your wife's last period?"


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings
> 
> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.
> 
> ...


I turn it around on them and ask them questions. Done in a friendly way it starts many great conversations.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

IR12 said:


> I stay away from religion, politics no matter what.


If i have a pax who i want to shut up i say "do you know jehovah" or they ask what i do outside of uber or why i drive for uber i tell them im a jehovah witness and its easier to tell people about jehovah than knocking door to door.

Works everytime


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I wonder what you should say when they ask what your ethnicity is.


I have a lot of international students ..I'm always guessing where they are from ..They actually seem to enjoy that I am interested in them...I ask about what the biggest differences are between their Country and the USA , What they like what they don't ..about weather, types of bugs (that's usually a good loosen them up topic) , Roads, traffic , people in general etc..I have been invited as a guests in China , Nepal India .

Point being ..maybe they don't travel the world are are simply interested in who you are , where you come from etc...


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> I wonder what you should say when they ask what your ethnicity is.


My wife comes from an Irish Catholic family, and when I met her father for the first time, his first question was, "What is your nationality?"

Puzzled, I said, "American."

He said, "Don't get smart with me!"

What he wanted to know about was my heritage, which is German. And he didn't like his daughter going out with someone who was not Catholic. Later on, after several divorces and unplanned pregnancies among his children, my status as one of the in-laws improved. And more so because he was a WWII veteran, and I went into the military when none of his five sons served.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> He said, "Don't get smart with me!"


Some people are just looking for trouble. When they are, they'll manage to find it, even if they have to dream something up.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

He liked to fight. Irish, after all. But he mellowed in his old age. Died more than 15 years ago.


----------



## Brobaly (Oct 31, 2016)

I've had riders ask me some pretty intrusive questions, to which I've answered and regretted it. I've had people ask me why i don't have kids and im in my early 30's. Then I entertained a conversation with someone imploring me to have kids. It's strange, and frustrating, and iveI found that lying does wonders.

Next time someone asks why I don't have kids, I'll just make up some sad response that gets them to pity me. Maybe I have testicular cancer or maybe my wife passed away in a horrorific accident. The possibilities are limitless, and far more entertaining than being truthful.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

Brobaly said:


> I've had riders ask me some pretty intrusive questions, to which I've answered and regretted it. I've had people ask me why i don't have kids and im in my early 30's. Then I entertained a conversation with someone imploring me to have kids. It's strange, and frustrating, and iveI found that lying does wonders.
> 
> Next time someone asks why I don't have kids, I'll just make up some sad response that gets them to pity me. Maybe I have testicular cancer or maybe my wife passed away in a horrorific accident. The possibilities are limitless, and far more entertaining than being truthful.


Can't have kids because of a boating accident( or some other weird way), when they ask how THEN entertain urself. Lol


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Brobaly said:


> I've had people ask me why i don't have kids


I tell them that I had a step-daughter from hell in my first marriage, and that I'd paid my debt to society by being the custodial partner of her for a year. And it's all true.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

Brobaly said:


> I've had people ask me why i don't have kids


"I did, two beautiful girls, but I lost them and my wife 6 years ago in a car accident. I really don't want to talk about it. Anyway, how long you in to for?"


----------



## dfwlyber (Dec 26, 2018)

Jerryk2 said:


> Part of my parole and community service


Are you a registered offended?


----------



## Jerryk2 (Jun 4, 2017)

dfwlyber said:


> Are you a registered offended?


I'm never offended


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

dfwlyber said:


> Are you a registered offended?


"Registered?"

No.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I'm shocked and delighted all to hell and back when a pax can take their nose out of their phone long enough to ask me if I'm having a problem or just resting my head on the steering wheel until the light changes.



Jerryk2 said:


> Part of my parole and community service


lol good one.



dauction said:


> I have a lot of international students ..I'm always guessing where they are from ..They actually seem to enjoy that I am interested in them...I ask about what the biggest differences are between their Country and the USA , What they like what they don't ..about weather, types of bugs (that's usually a good loosen them up topic) , Roads, traffic , people in general etc..I have been invited as a guests in China , Nepal India .
> 
> Point being ..maybe they don't travel the world are are simply interested in who you are , where you come from etc...


What do you say when a pax asks your ethnicity?
Well I tell them I had my parents tested thru that great brand name genome project. Seems that mom's ancestors walked out the now-Ethiopian section of Africa and Dad's ancestors walked out of the area now known as Chad. We made a north-by-north east turn up towards the Middle East, then found our way toward the Caucuses, then on to northern Europe, and finally to America in the mid-1600's as settlers, and that's how I became a white person. Then I close with, "Who knows what the hell I'll be in another 40,000 years."


----------



## Mm cm (Dec 18, 2018)

FiveStarDesires said:


> I work the grave yard shift at my regular job, so I drive for UBER in the middle of the night, and through the mornings
> 
> And I typically get NON-TIPPING PAX who interrogate me as to why I'm driving so early in the morning.
> 
> ...


In my 3 yeas with Uber I didn't have any riders to questening me ....just few idiots with bad attitude ..then they give 1 to me with no reason ...the best way to avoid verbal conflicts it is not to open any tipe of conversation ...just follow the map and making visible to them from back seat to see where you hiden


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I don’t really get any personal questions. Just the normal “is this your full time job”, “how long you been ubering/lyfting” or “how you like ubering/lyfting”


----------

